# Bikepark in Nürnberg-Fischbach in der Entstehung.



## MurmelBier (6. Juli 2020)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich wollte hier ein kleines Projekt vorstellen, welches wir aktuell in Nürnberg-Fischbach durchführen. 
Auf dem Vereinsgelände des TSV Fischbach e.V. gab es 2 ungenutzt Tennisplätze, welche wir zu einem Bikepark umbauen. 
Die Fläche der 2 Plätze beträgt ca. 1600m². 

Das Ziel ist es, eine kleine regionale Strecke zu haben, welche für alle Könnerstufen geeignet ist.

Unser erstes Ziel ist auf dem hinterem Platz einen Pumptrack zu erstellen und paralell vom Starthügel aus eine Jump-Line in den vorderen Bereich zu ziehen. 

Für das Projekt wurde vom TSV Fischbach eine eigene Bike-Abteilung ins Leben gerufen. 
Das Projekt lebt von fleißigen Helfern, welche Ideen einbringen und auch kräftig mit anpacken, sowie Spenden. 

Anbei ein Link zu einem Artikel auf der Vereinsseite:
http://www.tsv-fischbach.de

In diesem Post möchte ich für das Projekt Werbung machen. Wir möchten hier begeisterte MTBler ansprechen, die aus der Gegend kommen rund um Fischbach, Altenfurt, Brunn etc. kommen. 

Ich freue mich auf euer Feedback  

Gruß
Tony


----------



## Florian (7. Juli 2020)

Starke Sache! Und endlich mal was Positives, wo man sonst schon nur von Sperrungen und Problemen hört!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MurmelBier (7. Juli 2020)

Ja leider hört man öfter etwas von Sperrungen und Problemen. Daher bin ich froh das wir in Fischbach die Möglichkeit haben etwas auf die Beine zu stellen und uns auch hier Freiraum gelassen wird


----------



## LeFritzz (9. Juli 2020)

Vielleicht setzt Ihr Euch mal mit der Nürnberger DIMB IG in Verbindung ?






						DIMB IG Nürnberg-Fürth
					

Am 11. Oktober 2019 gründete sich die DIMB IG Nürnberg-Fürth. Diese soll als Interessensvertretung von Mountainbiker*Innen in und um Nürnberg und Fürth fungieren und ist für das DIMB Programm in der Region verantwortlich.  Zur Sprecherin wurde Nora Beyer gewählt. Stellvertretende Sprecherin ist...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## MurmelBier (9. Juli 2020)

@DaFriiitz : Danke für deinen Hinweis. Bin Mitglied bei der DIMB und habe das da auch schon geteilt.


----------



## Bindert199 (10. Juli 2020)

Hoffentlich nehmen sich andere Vereine das als positives Beispiel, damit ich es auch näher hab wie zu euch nach Fischbach


----------



## Mannitou (20. Juli 2020)

Super Sache...?


----------



## MurmelBier (20. Juli 2020)

Mannitou schrieb:


> Super Sache...?


Danke


----------

